# Best way toTab a new Code Book?



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

*By Far*

Tom Henry has the best tab system and cheap

http://www.code-electrical.com/2008nectabs.html#2008tabs


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Buy a premade tab set from Tom Henry, Mike Holt or Construction Bookstore.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Start from the back.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

I used them for the first time on my 2008 NEC, they lasted about a month and I cut them off. I think they are more trouble than help.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

I bought a 2005 tabbed book from Tom Henry, then tabbed my 2008 myself. I bought Tom Henry's tabs and they came with instructions and measurements to get them all lined up and it looks and works for me perfectly.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

IMPO, tabs are only useful for taking a proctored test.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I have the stick on tabs you buy at the office supply.

I can't stand tabbing everything and highlighting everything (what's up with that ?), so I tab the following: index, 310.16, 430.258, chapter 9, appendix tables

sometimes I'll stick a tab other places here or there if I'm doing something specific and can't remember stuff.

(if you are doing a test its nice to have a few other tabs, like 220, 210.52, and other places you know you will be going to)


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

In reality what I Tab is not necessarily the same thing you might want tabbed. It would depend on the type of work you are involved in on a regular bases. The common area no matter is you’re primarily Residential, Commercial or industrial in my opinion is Section 10 know where to find any and all information on grounding and bonding. Tab the tables you might need to refer to on a semi regular or regular bases. 
The best method I found was not to tab the book but actually learn to use it. If does not take much time once you have memorized the titles to each section to figure out where to open the book, then the more general the question the closer to the beginning of the Section the answer would be.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I hate those plastic stick on types; I simply made my own.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I only tabbed when prepping for the IP exam (for getting Red Seal here in Canada) as I wanted to be able to quickly get to a section in a timely manner, as there was a time limit on the exam. Now that I am done school, I don't use them, or highlights.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Never owned one but I'm thinking the code book on CD would rule!
Search the whole book without flipping a page.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Never owned one but I'm thinking the code book on CD would rule!
> Search the whole book without flipping a page.



Word is, NFPA isn't making them for 2011..........


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

I am getting ready for a test. So the tabs are just for speed to jump to the diff sections faster than I could without them. If I can get to and from the diff areas I need during a test I will save time. Which during a test you usually don't have a lot off. So having extra time will help in finding answers that that I can't find right away.
So I am not really tabbing my book right now for work purposes. Just for testing purposes. I know I need Conductors, Bonding. But after that I am having a hard time picking the other 8 tabs that would be the next most important areas to be able to jump to fast?
cheers, And thanx for the replies.
And am needing ideas as to what are the top ten things I will need to jump to an from to. I would like to buy that pre made tab setup. That looks like it would really save time being able to jump to what ever you need to.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Word is, NFPA isn't making them for 2011..........


Probably about 5 minutes after they roll off the presses, someone will scan one in and it will be on pirate bay.


----------



## Greg (Aug 1, 2007)

bushwickbill said:


> I am getting ready for a test. So the tabs are just for speed to jump to the diff sections faster than I could without them. If I can get to and from the diff areas I need during a test I will save time. Which during a test you usually don't have a lot off. So having extra time will help in finding answers that that I can't find right away.
> So I am not really tabbing my book right now for work purposes. Just for testing purposes. I know I need Conductors, Bonding. But after that I am having a hard time picking the other 8 tabs that would be the next most important areas to be able to jump to fast?
> cheers, And thanx for the replies.
> And am needing ideas as to what are the top ten things I will need to jump to an from to. I would like to buy that pre made tab setup. That looks like it would really save time being able to jump to what ever you need to.



You can buy the Tom Henry tabbed book but it is pricey, $200.00 or you can buy just his tabs and do it your self, $10.00.

I do not know what test you are testing for but I would not limit myself to just 10 tabs. The testing agency is going to have you all over that book and in sections you never thought existed.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Probably about 5 minutes after they roll off the presses, someone will scan one in and it will be on pirate bay.



Word is, it will be available as a .pdf, but you need to be online to use it. Not go online to register or activate it, or enter a user code, but be online to use the file.

THAT would suck royally big-time. Sitting at my desk would be no problem, but when I fire up the laptop out in the field............


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 17, 2010)

Well i was just hoping someone could offer what they thought would be the ten most used area of the code book. i know there probably more than ten spots of interest. But there has to be a top ten most Go-To places to tab? Then at least if I have those most used areas tabbed then i would save on the time it would take to go to those areas right. I see other people have over twenty tabs and think that has to be a bit of overkill? I am not tabbing it for work right now. And i am taking the year/Level 2 Code test. As so far by looking at the practice test that yes I will be all over the place. But if there is anybody that has just finished their second or third year school could you offer advice on the top ten most areas you flip to in your code book?
Sorry if this seems so complicated. But I am just trying to save as much time as I can on the test so I have more time for the harder questions!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

In order to know which 10 pages to tab would require knowing the 10 most-referrered-to pages on the test.

Lacking that information, it's just a guess.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I have heard that you can access the code(nec) on the web, could someone let me know where


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

What's a code book? :001_huh:


Seriously, I like the pre-made tabs from Mike Holt or wherever. Ever since I started using them, they're a "must have" on my code books.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnR said:


> I have heard that you can access the code(nec) on the web, could someone let me know where



2008 NEC online.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Ever since I started using them, they're a "must have" on my code books.



So your Codebook is just a week old, huh?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So your Codebook is just a week old, huh?


The trouble is I can't read it. :blink:

Thankfully I replied to this helpful ad:

"Illiterate? Write to us for assistance!"


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> The trouble is I can't read it. :blink:
> 
> Thankfully I replied to this helpful ad:
> 
> "Illiterate? Write to us for assistance!"



They didn't have a phone number like 1-800-CANT-READ?


----------

